# Novas descobertas em Geociências



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2017 às 19:20)

*Há um novo continente mas ainda não se sabe como vai aparecer nos mapas*
17 fev 2017 · 18:50

A Nova Zelândia localiza-se num continente preexistente desconhecido, na sua maior parte submerso, a sul do oceano Pacífico, e que passará a chamar-se Zelândia, anunciaram os cientistas responsáveis pela descoberta nesta sexta-feira.







Zelândia é uma formação geológica diferenciada que cumpre todos os critérios para ser considerada um continente: possui elevação ao redor de uma área circundante, geologia distinta, área bem definida e com crosta muito mais espessa que a do fundo do oceano, destacaram os cientistas.

Num artigo publicado no jornal científico Geological Society of America, o GSA Today, os autores explicam que a Zelândia tem uma extensão de cinco milhões de quilómetros quadrados, dos quais 94% se encontram submersos. De todo o território, apenas três partes se mantêm na superfície: a Nova Zelândia e a Nova Caledónia.

Os investigadores, que pertencem em sua maioria ao centro nacional de investigação científica da Nova Zelândia (GNS), afirmam que a Zelândia fez parte do supercontinente Gondwana, que afundou há 100 milhões de anos. "O valor científico de classificar Zelândia como um continente ultrapassa o facto de acrescentar um nome a uma lista", escreveram.

"Um continente conseguir estar tão submerso sem se fragmentar faz disso algo útil a ser explorado", sublinharam. O principal autor da investigação, Nick Mortimer, informou que os cientistas estavam há mais de 20 anos a pesquisar informações para provar a existência de Zelândia. Porém, os seus esforços saíram gorados porque a maior parte do território estava oculto pelo mar. "Se pudéssemos esvaziar os oceanos, veríamos claramente onde temos cadeias montanhosas e um grande continente", contou a um canal de TV neozelandês.

Apesar de não existir nenhum órgão científico responsável pelo reconhecimento de continentes, Mortimer queria que a Zelândia se transforme em parte constituinte do planeta Terra."Esperamos que a Zelândia apareça nos mapas", disse.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ainda-nao-se-sabe-como-vai-aparecer-nos-mapas


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 18:26)

*Descobertos fósseis dos mais antigos do mundo com 3,77 mil milhões de anos*
1 mar 2017 · 18:12
SAPO 24 com Lusa

Fósseis com 3,77 mil milhões de anos, dos mais antigos já descobertos, foram identificados por cientistas de vários países na província do Quebec, no leste do Canadá.






Os fósseis de minúsculos filamentos e tubos formados por bactérias estão incrustados em camadas de quartzo, no que se supõe que fosse um sistema hidrotermal subaquático onde surgiram as primeiras formas de vida, entre há 3,7 e 4,4 mil milhões de anos.

Em 2016, foram identificados na Gronelândia fósseis com 3,7 mil milhões de anos que apontam para uma origem semelhante.

Para o estudo hoje publicado na revista Nature, os investigadores de instituições dos Estados Unidos, Canadá, Reino Unido, Noruega e Austrália, despistaram outro tipo de classificação para as suas descobertas, confirmando que se trata de fósseis de organismos.

"As estruturas são compostas por minerais que se formam a partir da putrefação e estão bem documentados nos registos geológicos. O facto de as termos descoberto numa das mais velhas formações de rocha conhecidas sugere que encontrámos provas diretas de uma das formas de vida mais antigas da Terra", afirmou Dominic Papineau, da Universidade da Califórnia, principal autor.

Estas descobertas coincidem no tempo com a altura em que "Marte e a Terra tinham água líquida à superfície, colocando questões emocionantes sobre a vida extraterrestre".

"Portanto, é de esperar que encontremos em Marte provas de vida há 04 mil milhões de anos ou, se isso não acontecer, a Terra pode ter sido uma exceção", acrescentou.
http://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/desc...-antigos-do-mundo-com-377-mil-milhoes-de-anos


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2017 às 21:32)

*Os ovos de crocodilo mais antigos do mundo estão na Lourinhã*
8 mar 2017 · 19:33

A Lourinhã, conhecida pelos achados de fósseis e pegadas de dinossauros, tem os ovos de crocodilo mais antigos do mundo, com 150 milhões de anos, confirmaram paleontólogos num artigo científico publicado hoje.






"Temos cascas e ovos completos de crocodilos mais antigos do mundo", afirmou à agência Lusa João Russo, um dos quatro autores do estudo "o registo mais antigo de ovos de 'crocodilomorfo'", um grupo primitivo de répteis, do Jurássico Superior, de que são descendentes os atuais crocodilos.

Os ovos descritos no estudo, que medem cerca de sete centímetros, foram encontrados em meados dos anos 90 do século passado na mesma jazida onde os investigadores do Museu da Lourinhã descobriram um ninho de ovos de dinossauro, na praia de Paimogo.

Os ovos encontrados nos cinco locais descritos no artigo, publicado na revista Plos One, foram sendo descobertos em sucessivas campanhas ao longo dos anos, a última das quais em 2012.

"Na investigação preliminar feita na ocasião, chegou-se à conclusão de que alguns dos ovos eram de facto diferentes dos de dinossauro encontrados e que muito provavelmente seriam de crocodilos", explicou o investigador.

Contudo, só com a análise laboratorial microscópica efetuada a partir de 2013 é que João Russo, Octávio Mateus, investigadores do Museu da Lourinhã e da Universidade Nova de Lisboa, Marco Marzola, da Universidade de Copenhaga (Dinamarca) e Ausenda Balbino, da Universidade de Évora, puderam confirmar as hipóteses levantadas.

"Confirmámos que a estrutura da casca do ovo era completamente diferente da dos ovos de dinossauro e muito semelhante a ovos de crocodilo tanto fósseis como atuais", concluiu o paleontólogo, para quem "a evolução em 150 milhões de anos [dos ovos de crocodilo] foi muito pouca e os ovos praticamente mantêm-se inalterados".

Os fosseis de ovos de crocodilo conhecidos até agora como os mais antigos foram descobertos no Texas, Estados Unidos, e pertencem ao Cretácico Inferior, com 140 milhões de anos.

O achado vem enriquecer o espólio do Museu da Lourinhã, conhecida como "Capital dos Dinossauros" e um dos locais paleontológicos mais ricos do mundo após o achado, em 1993, do ninho de dinossauros, o maior e com os mais antigos embriões até então encontrados.

"Sabíamos da existência de fósseis de dinossauro e de crocodilo, assim como de ovos de dinossauro. Mas desconhecíamos a existência de ovos de crocodilo e agora sabemo-lo. É mais um testemunho de que a Lourinhã é extremamente rica em termos de fósseis do Jurássico Superior e é uma referência a nível mundial", afirmou o investigador.

No estudo, os paleontólogos apontam também para semelhanças existentes entre fósseis de ovos de 'crocodilomorfo' com ovos de dinossauros terópodes (bípedes), e relações reprodutivas entre as duas espécies.

O estudo resultou de uma investigação financiada pela Fundação para a Ciência e Tecnologia.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/os-ovos-de-crocodilo-mais-antigos-do-mundo-estao-na-lourinha


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2017 às 16:11)

*O ‘Parque Jurássico’ da Austrália. Descobertas as maiores pegadas de dinossauro do mundo*
DR. Queensland University27/03/2017 15:30
186 FACEBOOK  TWITTER
Cientistas dizem que esta é uma descoberta “sem precedentes”

É uma das maiores descobertas da história da Paleontologia: foram encontradas na Austrália 150 pegadas de 21 espécies de dinossauro, alguns deles os maiores alguma vez registados, anunciou a Universidade de Queensland esta segunda-feira. Há pegadas que medem 1,7 metros de largura e, até hoje, nunca tinha sido encontrado um número tão variado de espécies num só local.

As pegadas foram descobertas a noroeste da Austrália, numa faixa de cerca de 25 km da península de Dampier, na região de Walmadany, numa zona que já recebeu a alcunha de “Australia’s Jurassic Park”.

A equipa de cientistas responsável pela descoberta, composta por paleontologistas da Universidade de Queensland e da Universidade James Cook, passou mais de 400 horas a estudar as descobertas e estima que as pegadas, ‘calcadas’ em rochas, têm entre 90 e 115 milhões de anos. 

Curiosamente, os cientistas foram avisados pelo povo aborígene Gollarabooloo, que habita o local, sobre o potencial desta zona rochosa após o governo australiano ter escolhido Walmadany para instalar um complexo de gás natural em 2008.

"Entre as pegadas está a única prova confirmada de um estegossauro na Austrália. Além disso, há algumas que pertenciam aos maiores dinossauros já registados", disse o biólogo e geólogo Steve Salisbury.O biólogo diz que esta é uma “descoberta sem precedentes” e a equipa acredita que ainda há milhares de pegadas por estudar em Walmadany.

Por agora, foram identificadas 21 espécies dos quatro principais grupos de dinossauros. "Há cinco tipos de pegadas de dinossauros predadores, pelo menos seis tipos de pegadas de saurópodes herbívoros de pescoço longo, quatro tipos de pegadas de ornitópodes herbívoros bípedes e seis tipos de pegadas de dinossauros com carapaça", explicou Salisbury.

A descoberta é o “primeiro registo de dinossauros não aviários na parte ocidental do continente, que fornece um vislumbre único da fauna de dinossauros da Austrália durante a primeira metade do Período Cretáceo inferior”, disse o especialista. “É um lugar mágico. O Jurassic Park da Austrália”.
https://ionline.sapo.pt/555427


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2017 às 20:33)

*Fósseis de dinossauros e tartarugas com 150 milhões de anos encontrados em Pombal*
11 abr, 2017 - 17:40

Especialistas descobriram vértebras ainda por identificar que poderão pertencer a dinossáurios saurópodes.



Foto: Muhnac
Fósseis de dinossauros e de tartarugas que viveram há 150 milhões de anos foram descobertos em Pombal, anunciou esta terça-feira o Museu Nacional de História Natural e da Ciência (MUHNAC).

A paleontóloga do MUHNAC, Elisabete Malafaia, disse que durante a escavação no Monte Agudo, em Pombal, foram "encontrados elementos fossilizados de tartarugas e diversas vértebras ainda por identificar mas que poderão pertencer a dinossáurios saurópodes".

Os saurópodes eram dinossauros muito grandes e, apesar de serem conhecidos em vários locais da Bacia Lusitânica, bacia sedimentar que se localiza na margem ocidental da placa ibérica, ainda eram "relativamente escassos nos níveis do Jurássico Superior na região de Pombal", segundo a investigadora, citada num comunicado do MUHNAC.

Elisabete Malafaia acrescenta que "esta descoberta vem confirmar o elevado potencial paleontológico e interesse científico da região de Pombal para o conhecimento dos ecossistemas com dinossáurios em Portugal do final do Jurássico", apesar de ainda existirem muitas coisas por desvendar.

Este é um dos resultados da primeira parte de uma campanha de escavação feita por paleontólogos portugueses e espanhóis do MUHNAC e do Instituto Dom Luiz, da Universidade de Lisboa e do Grupo de Biologia Evolutiva, da Universidade Nacional de Educação à Distância de Madrid, com o apoio das autoridades locais.

A escavação em Monte Agudo decorreu entre 21 e 25 de Março com o objectivo de avaliar o potencial paleontológico do local, depois de os cientistas terem sido alertados há alguns meses pelo dono de um terreno da existência de ossos fossilizados no local.

De acordo com o comunicado, os fósseis vão "ser preparados e restaurados de forma a poderem integrar as colecções do MUHNAC".

Os trabalhos ainda não estão finalizados, no entanto já está planeada uma nova campanha de escavação para os próximos meses, refere ainda o MUHNAC.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/80920/fos..._de_anos_encontrados_em_pombal?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Abr 2017 às 20:02)

*Descobertos fósseis de nova criatura marinha que pode estar na origem de lagostas e centopeias*
26 abr 2017 18:31
MadreMedia com Lusa
Vida 
Paleontólogos identificaram fósseis, com 507 milhões de anos, de uma nova criatura marinha que podem clarificar a origem dos mandibulados, o mais abundante e diverso subgrupo de seres vivos na Terra ao qual pertencem moscas, formigas, lagostas ou centopeias.







Os fósseis foram identificados no Canadá por uma equipa da Universidade de Toronto e do Museu Real de Ontário, tendo as conclusões do trabalho sido publicadas hoje na revista científica Nature.

A criatura, uma mistura de caranguejo, centopeia e raia na aparência e a que os paleontólogos deram o nome científico 'Tokummia katalepsis', é considerada "um novo e bem preservado" artrópode, grupo de animais invertebrados com membros segmentados e exosqueletos (que revestem a parte externa do corpo, como as escamas ou as carapaças) rígidos, assinala a universidade canadiana num comunicado.

A nova espécie documenta, pela primeira vez, em detalhe a anatomia dos antigos mandibulados, subgrupo dos artrópodes que possuem mandíbulas, usadas para agarrar, esmagar e cortar alimentos.

"Até agora, tínhamos apenas indicações dispersas de como os primeiros artrópodes com mandíbulas eram e nenhuma ideia de quais poderiam ter sido as outras características-chave que desencadearam a diversificação do grupo", assinalou o autor principal da investigação, Cédric Aria.









O 'Tokummia katalepsis', um nadador ocasional com cerca de 10 centímetros de comprimento, viveu num mar tropical e estava entre os maiores predadores do período Cambriano.

O seu corpo era constituído por mais de 50 pequenas patas, que terminavam em pinças como as dos caranguejos e estavam cobertas por uma estrutura semelhante a uma carapaça cuja forma faz lembrar uma raia. As duas pinças maiores, na parte dianteira do animal, serviam possivelmente para capturar presas na lama.

Os fósseis provêm de rochas sedimentares perto de Marble Canyon, no Parque Nacional de Kootenay, na Colúmbia Britânica, no Canadá, e foram descobertos numa campanha conduzida pelo Museu Real de Ontário, em 2014.

De acordo com o paleontólogo Cédric Aria, o estudo sugere que um número de outros fósseis do sítio Burgess Shale, como os das espécies 'Branchiocaris', 'Canadaspis' e 'Odaraia', formam com os de 'Tokummia katalepsis' um tipo de artrópodes parecidos com crustáceos (caranguejos, lagostas...) que pode agora ser "colocado na base de todos os mandibulados".

O depósito de fósseis Marble Canyon foi descoberto numa prospeção realizada pelo Museu Real de Ontário, em 2012, e faz parte do sítio Burgess Shale, património mundial desde 1980 e localizado entre os parques nacionais de Yono e Kootenay, nas montanhas rochosas canadianas.
http://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/desc...pode-estar-na-origem-de-lagostas-e-centopeias


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jul 2017 às 14:20)

*Jurássico de Peniche revela extinção marinha de 1 milhão de anos*
Almerinda Romeira

13:32
*Um estudo, no qual participa um investigador da Universidade de Coimbra, revela que um fenómeno ocorrido há cerca de 182 milhões de anos provocou uma extinção marinha à escala global, com a duração de um milhão de anos.*

O estudo, liderado pela Universidade inglesa de Exeter, no qual participou o docente e investigador da Faculdade de Ciências e Tecnologia da Universidade de Coimbra, Luís Vítor Duarte, foi desenvolvido nas arribas calcárias da península de Peniche, referência internacional no que respeita ao estudo do Jurássico Inferior, e no furo de sondagem Mochras, País de Gales.

Os investigadores concluem que o fenómeno de anoxia marinha e de perturbação do ciclo de dióxido de carbono ocorrido há cerca de 182 milhões de anos, no Toarciano (Jurássico Inferior) provocou uma importante extinção marinha à escala global, que terá durado cerca de um milhão de anos.


Os resultados do estudo mostram que estamos perante um fenómeno de causa-efeito. O investigador Luís Vítor Duarte explica essa relação: “Devido ao aumento da concentração de CO2, cuja origem tem sido largamente debatida, os fundos dos oceanos terão ficado pobres em oxigénio e a atmosfera, pela amplificação do efeito de estufa, terá aquecido substancialmente, associando-se a toda esta conjugação de fatores, a extinção de alguns grupos de invertebrados. Com o aumento da concentração do chamado carvão vegetal (_charcoal_), em sedimentos cerca de um milhão de anos mais recentes do que o início do referido episódio de anoxia, demonstra-se o _timing_ do restabelecimento das condições de oxigenação dos ambientes marinhos e continentais bem como a recuperação da biosfera.”

O estudo foi agora publicado na revista científica Nature Communications.

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...a-extincao-marinha-de-1-milhao-de-anos-184344


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2017 às 11:58)

*Descobertos fósseis que revelam segredos da origem dos mamíferos modernos*
7/11/2017, 22:31
Uma equipa de paleontologistas no sul de Inglaterra descobriu dentes fossilizados que podem pertencer a mamíferos que são antepassados da maioria dos mamíferos modernos.

Partilhe




Mark Witton


Paleontologistas da Universidade de Porthsmouth, no sul de Inglaterra, descobriram um par de dentes fossilizados na região de Dorset que podem pertencer às mais antigas espécies de mamífero placental e que são antepassados da grande maioria dos mamíferos, incluindo os seres humanos.

Os fósseis encontravam-se em rochas do período Cretáceo, da era Mesozoica. Isto significa que são rochas que têm entre 66 e 145 milhões de anos. Os dentes fossilizados pertencem a espécies denomidadas _Durlstodon ensomi_ e _Durlstotherium newmani. _Estas espécies recém descobertas fazem parte do grupo dos Eutheria. Os mamíferos deste grupo são placentários, ou seja, as suas crias desenvolvem-se completamente no interior do organismo da mãe. É o grupo de mamíferos mais bem sucedido do planeta, incluindo uma diversidade de espécies que vai desde a baleia azul até ao ser humano.





Dentes fossilizados das espécies Durlstotherium newmani (A1-4) e Dulstodon ensomi (B1-4), encontrados por paleontologistas da Universidade de Portsmouth em Dorset, no sul de Inglaterra. Crédito: SCS/Sweetman et al.

A descoberta destes dentes aconteceu um pouco por acaso, contou Steven Sweetman, o investigador que liderou o estudo, ao The Guardian. Grant Smith, um aluno de licenciatura, estava a ver umas amostras de rochas do período Cretáceo “na esperança de encontrar alguns restos interessantes”, disse Sweetman. Quando descobriu os fósseis, Grant sabia que tinha mamíferos em mãos. Contudo, não sabia que os que tinha eram tão especiais.

“O meu queixo caiu”, recordou Sweetman, que disse ter-se apercebido “de imediato que estava a olhar para restos de mamíferos do Cretáceo Inferior”. Os dentes dos mamíferos são complexos e têm especializações únicas, pelo que bastam apenas alguns dentes para os paleologistas perceberem a que grupo de mamíferos ou a que espécie pertencem, mesmo que seja uma nunca antes vista. Foi esse o caso. Segundo os investigadores, estes animais eram, muito provavelmente, notívagos. As suas estruturas eram semelhantes à de um rato.

A descoberta foi publicada no “Acta Palaeontologica Polonica”, uma publicação de paleontologia e paleobiologia. Estes fósseis podem ou não ser os exemplares mais antigos de um mamífero eutheriano. Em 2011, um grupo de investigadores chineses descobriu um fóssil na formação de rochas jurássicas de Tiaojishan que dizem ser o exemplar de eutheriano mais antigo de que há conhecimento. O fóssil pertence a uma espécie denominaram _juramaia, _e, segundo os investigadores, tem 160 milhoes de anos. Contudo, esta afirmação é disputada. A descoberta de Sweetman e da restante equipa não é.

Outro estudo lançado esta semana sugere que as primeiras espécies de mamíferos eram todas notívagas, tendo passado a viver de dia quando os dinossauros se extinguiram. Este estudo, publicado na _Nature Ecology and Evolution, _pode indicar o porquê de existirem poucos mamíferos modernos que sejam diurnos.
http://observador.pt/2017/11/07/des...am-segredos-da-origem-dos-mamiferos-modernos/


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:37)

Não sendo uma geo-descoberta eu posto aqui...

*Arqueólogos encontram vestígios do Homem de Neandertal no vale do Côa*
23 nov 2017 17:29

Uma equipa de arqueólogos colocou a descoberto vestígios da presença do homem de Neandertal, no território do Parque Arqueológico do Vale do Côa, considerados "únicos" no interior peninsular, disse hoje à Lusa um dos investigadores.





"Foi possível identificar vestígios do homem de Neandertal, que aparece antes da Arte do Côa, a qual chega até aos 35 mil anos. Encontrámos ferramentas, estruturas como pequenas fogueiras entre outros vestígios, que os homens pré-históricos deixaram neste sítio, o que o torna único no interior peninsular", explicou o arqueólogo Thierry Aubry, um dos arqueólogos envolvidos na investigação.

Os vestígios arqueológicos com mais de 70 mil anos foram encontrados em escavações feitas até aos três metros de profundidade, no sítio da Cardina, no concelho de Foz Côa, distrito da Guarda, e a comparação dos objetos provenientes das diferentes camadas tem permitido novas observações.

"Foi revelado um pouco do modo de vida e do quotidiano dos homens pré-históricos que viveram há cerca de 70 mil anos, no Vale do Côa, através da comparação dos diversos níveis das escavações efetuadas", indicou o arqueólogo.

As escavações foram feitas numa das margens do rio Côa, a jusante dos sítios arqueológicos da Quinta da Barca e da Penascosa, locais emblemáticos da arte rupestre do Vale do Côa.

"Os elementos recolhidos mostram que o homem de Neandertal habitou durante anos o Vale do Côa, o que permite reconstituir a evolução climática e ambiental do território ao longo de um período de tempo que ultrapassa os 70 mil anos, até aos dias de hoje", frisou Thierry Aubry.


Os arqueólogos envolvidos nas escavações garantem que ainda não colocaram todo o potencial do sítio arqueológico a descoberto, o que pode alargar a cronologia da ocupação humana no Côa.

"Ainda não chegámos à rocha e ainda temos níveis de sedimentos para escavar. Quando isso acontecer, vamos descobrir o porquê da escolha do território do Côa pelos homens pré-históricos para viverem", explicou.

Para os investigadores, a variedade ecológica do território do Vale do Côa poderá ser uma das razões para concentração destes homens pré-históricos que eram, essencialmente, caçadores/recolectores.

Por seu lado, o presidente da Fundação Côa Parque, Bruno Navarro, disse que estes achados arqueológicos vêm dar um alento redobrado a todos os que se têm empenhado em fazer do território do Vale do Côa um verdadeiro laboratório científico, para todas as áreas do conhecimento e, sobretudo, para a arqueologia portuguesa, que aqui tem a sua "joia da coroa".

"A Fundação está de portas abertas a todos os que queiram acrescentar conhecimento e valor a este território. Temos uma equipa de investigação arqueológica que tem desenvolvido um trabalho de referência, amplamente divulgado nos mais importantes fóruns nacionais e internacionais", concluiu o responsável.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...stigios-do-homem-de-neandertal-no-vale-do-coa


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Nov 2017 às 21:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sendo uma geo-descoberta eu posto aqui...
> 
> *Arqueólogos encontram vestígios do Homem de Neandertal no vale do Côa*
> 23 nov 2017 17:29
> ...



Já vi alguns por Viseu! 
Sorry! Bad joke!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 21:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já vi alguns por Viseu!
> Sorry! Bad joke!


 É o chamado fóssil vivo!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Nov 2017 às 21:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É o chamado fóssil vivo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2017 às 13:28)

*Milhões de anos depois, foi descoberta a maior ninhada de ovos de pterossauro*


Poucos exemplares havia dos répteis voadores que apareceram na Terra há 225 milhões de anos e que viveram com os seus primos dinossauros. Com estes ovos agora encontrados, em bom estado de conservação, os cientistas conseguem saber mais sobre os pterossauros.

Mais de duas centenas de ovos de pterossauros – répteis alados que viveram na Terra na mesma altura que os dinossauros, há milhões de anos – foram encontrados na região de Xinjiang, no Noroeste da China, segundo um estudo publicado esta quinta-feira na revista científica _Science_. Antes desta descoberta, poucos exemplares desta espécie eram conhecidos.

“Lembro-me de estar a olhar para os espécimes e dizer que não era possível”, disse ao _New York Times_ o paleontólogo Alexander Kellner, da Universidade Federal do Rio de Janeiro e um dos autores do estudo. “Antes tínhamos menos de dez ovos e agora encontrámos centenas deles num só sítio”. Segundo o investigador, os mais de 215 ovos, que incluem vestígios de 16 embriões, não terão sido postos pela mesma fêmea.

O grande número de ovos encontrados num só local dá a entender que os animais se juntavam em colónias para proteger as suas crias de ataques predadores — e que voltavam, ano após ano, ao mesmo sítio para pôr os ovos. Os investigadores pensam que as fêmeas nidificavam perto de um lago e que os exemplares agora encontrados foram arrastados para esse corpo de água – possivelmente por uma enxurrada causada por uma tempestade –, o que criou condições ideais para a fossilização. Os ovos ficaram preservados (e, mais tarde, fossilizados) durante milhões de anos.

Os pterossauros habitaram o planeta entre o Triásico e o Cretáceo — voaram pelos céus durante cerca de 160 milhões de anos. Foram contemporâneos dos seus primos dinossauros (os pterossauros e dinossauros são dois grupos diferentes, mas têm um antepassado comum) e foram extintos na mesma altura, há 66 milhões de anos.

Os pterossauros foram os primeiros animais a voar, muito antes das aves, que só surgiram mais tarde. E são também os maiores animais que alguma vez voaram, que se saiba: as asas dos pterossauros podiam, por si só, chegar aos 13 metros de envergadura.

*Saíam da casca, mas não voavam logo*
Estes ovos de pterossauros pertencem a uma espécie chamada _Hamipterus tianshanensis_ – tinham uma grande crista e dentes pontiagudos, úteis para apanhar peixe – e são dos poucos ovos destes répteis encontrados que estão preservados na sua forma original, a três dimensões.

A descoberta indicia que os recém-nascidos não conseguiam voar assim que saíam dos ovos (os ossos das asas analisados estavam menos desenvolvidos do que os seus membros posteriores, equivalente às pernas) e precisavam de alguns cuidados e protecção da parte dos progenitores. Ainda assim, os cientistas alertam que são precisos mais exemplares e mais estudos para provar que este é o verdadeiro desenvolvimento dos répteis, já que não se pode garantir que os maiores embriões encontrados estivessem prontos a nascer.

Ainda que os cientistas estudem os pterossauros há mais de dois séculos, diz a _National Geographic_, os primeiros ovos só foram encontrados no início dos anos 2000. Como referido no estudo publicado na _Science_, os fósseis de ovos fornecem “informação única sobre a reprodução e desenvolvimento inicial dos vertebrados”. E são muito raros, sobretudo em espécies como os pterossauros.

Em 2014, tinham sido encontrados cinco ovos intactos de pterossauros com cerca de 120 milhões de anos, também na China — o que já foi um marco no estudo dos répteis, tendo em conta que antes só se conheciam quatro ovos, todos eles esmagados (encontrados na China e na Argentina). Também deixaram marcas na Lourinhã, em Portugal: em Novembro do ano passado, foi anunciado que tinha sido encontrado um dos maiores trilhos do mundo de pegadas de pterossauros na praia da Peralta, que mostrava que os répteis alados eram quadrúpedes e não bípedes, como se pensava até então. 
https://www.publico.pt/2017/12/02/c...ros-1794706?page=/&pos=7&b=stories_featured_c


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2017 às 14:24)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já vi alguns por Viseu!
> Sorry! Bad joke!



Mesmo provavelmente sendo no gozo, pessoalmente não vejo isso como negativo (talvez por ter a haver mais com a minha área profissional). 

O Neanderthal era certamente mais inteligente do que a maior parte das pessoas, pensa.

Pessoas com traços visiveis (muito possivelmente) derivados da influência do Neanderthal, ainda existem no nosso país (e já as vi) e tal facto é reconhecido por cientistas e investigadores estrangeiros (e é algo bastante raro a nivel mundial). Poderão ocorrer também em algumas áreas de Espanha, França e em mais alguns (poucos) países.
A esmagadora maioria das pessoas aliás, não tem experiência suficiente para discernir esses traços
Eu pessoalmente não sei é se será só o Neanderthal a oferecer traços arcaicos a alguns Portugueses, pois existem algumas características presentes em alguns Portugueses que aparentemente não derivam do Neanderthal, mas de algo ainda mais antigo.
Realmente os registos fósseis dão-nos conta de um passado muito rico na P. Ibérica, com uma grande diversidade de hominídeos a habitarem, e quiçá em alguns casos, a coabitarem no nosso território.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2017 às 14:36)

belem disse:


> Mesmo provavelmente sendo no gozo, pessoalmente não vejo isso como negativo (talvez por ter a haver mais com a minha área profissional).
> 
> Pessoas com traços visiveis (muito possivelmente) derivados da influência do Neanderthal, ainda existem no nosso país (e já as vi) e tal facto é reconhecido por cientistas e investigadores estrangeiros (e é algo bastante raro a nivel mundial).
> A esmagadora maioria das pessoas aliás, não tem experiência suficiente para discernir esses traços
> ...


É muito interessante o que dizes. Faz-me lembrar que aqui perto foram encontrados os primeiros restos humanos indicadores de cruzamento e coabitação entre o Neanderthal e o Homo sapiens na gruta do Lapedo, Leiria. Talvez de facto no nosso actual território se tenham cruzado vários ramos da evolução da nossa espécie. Isso certamente conferiu as várias características reconhecidas ao nosso povo, umas excelentes e outras menos boas, mas principalmente a grande capacidade de adaptação que temos. Pensando melhor, essa senda primordial do nosso povo em levar novos mundos e povos ao mundo continuou e continua até hoje...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2017 às 17:55)

belem disse:


> Mesmo provavelmente sendo no gozo, pessoalmente não vejo isso como negativo (talvez por ter a haver mais com a minha área profissional).
> 
> Pessoas com traços visiveis (muito possivelmente) derivados da influência do Neanderthal, ainda existem no nosso país (e já as vi) e tal facto é reconhecido por cientistas e investigadores estrangeiros (e é algo bastante raro a nivel mundial).
> A esmagadora maioria das pessoas aliás, não tem experiência suficiente para discernir esses traços
> ...



Era só mesmo no sentido figurado...


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Era só mesmo no sentido figurado...



Já calculava, mas aproveitei para falar no assunto.


----------



## Pequi (3 Dez 2017 às 21:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso certamente conferiu as várias características reconhecidas ao nosso povo, umas excelentes e outras menos boas, mas principalmente a grande capacidade de adaptação que temos. Pensando melhor, essa senda primordial do nosso povo em levar novos mundos e povos ao mundo continuou e continua até hoje...



Que disparate


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Pequi disse:


> Que disparate


É disparate para ti ora essa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2018 às 17:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2018 às 20:20)

Há mais de uma década que se conhece uma jazida única em Porto de Mós. É um portal de acesso a um fundo marinho com cerca de 169 milhões de anos.

*Texto* e *Fotografia* Gonçalo Lemos

*




*

Alguns exemplares foram recolhidos no início deste ano para protecção, limpeza e investigação. Entre o espólio, agora à guarda do Museu Geológico do Laboratório Nacional de Engenharia e Geologia, encontra-se provavelmente uma nova espécie de equinóide.







VER GALERIA
4 FOTOS



Cinco graus e a manhã já vai a meio. O vento frio cortante e as nuvens carregadas antecipam a queda de chuva a qualquer momento, mas os técnicos, no terreno, não parecem notar. Trabalham metodicamente, limpando com látex pequenas depressões no solo. Estamos numa pedreira de calcário desactivada e, se aprendemos algo com as pistas de dinossauro da Pedreira do Galinha, em Ourém, classificadas há exactamente 23 anos, a rocha nua, por vezes, esconde outras histórias.
... https://nationalgeographic.sapo.pt/historia/grandes-reportagens/287-uma-praia-jurassica-out2014


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 18:09)

*Foram descobertos 3 novos minerais na zona do vulcão do Fogo na ilha de São Miguel! A descoberta foi feita por geólogos italianos.* Estou a ver na TV não tenho link por enquanto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 18:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Foram descobertos 3 novos minerais na zona do vulcão do Fogo na ilha de São Miguel! A descoberta foi feita por geólogos italianos.* Estou a ver na TV não tenho link por enquanto...


Isto é fascinante e representativo da grande riqueza mineralógica dos Açores, pois sendo assim juntamente com a faialite são já 4 os minerais pela primeira vez encontrados e descritos que os Açores deram à ciência. Não é nada comum...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 18:35)

Isto é mesmo extraordinário porque vai atrair sobre os Açores a atenção de Geólogos e Vulcanólogos de todo o mundo! Um dos minerais irá chamar-se Fogoite...


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 12:50)

*Earthquakes can systematically trigger other ones on opposite side of Earth*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 15:12)

Orion disse:


> *Earthquakes can systematically trigger other ones on opposite side of Earth*


Esta é uma teoria muito usada nos sitios de conspiração...   Não digo nem que sim nem que não...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 22:39)

*Nova espécie de dinossauro carnívoro pode ser sido descoberta em Torres Vedras*
19 set 2018 18:03

Paleontólogos portugueses e espanhóis disseram hoje que poderão ter identificado uma nova espécie de dinossauro carnívoro no litoral de Torres Vedras, no distrito de Lisboa, que seria o primeiro ‘carcarodontossaurio’ em Portugal e um dos mais antigos do mundo.




Foto de arquivo do ano de 2003 da sequência de vértebras caudais do exemplar de dinossauro terópode durante os trabalhos de escavação na jazida de Cambelas. Paleontólogos portugueses e espanhóis disseram hoje que poderão ter identificado uma nova espécie de dinossauro carnívoro no litoral de Torres Vedras, no distrito de Lisboa, que seria o primeiro carcarodontossaurio em Portugal e um dos mais antigos do mundo, Torres Vedras. 19 de setembro de 2018. SOCIEDADE DE HISTÓRIA NATURAL DE TORRES VEDRAS/LUSA © 2018 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.

“Este exemplar, por um lado, apresenta características diferentes de todas as outras espécies conhecidas até ao momento do grupo ‘carcarodontossaurios’, por outro lado, é o único vestígio conhecido deste grupo neste momento em Portugal e os registos mais próximos do Jurássico Superior conhecidos são de África, em relação aos quais apresenta também algumas características diferentes. Toda esta informação leva-nos a crer que poderá tratar-se de uma nova espécie”, afirmou à agência Lusa a investigadora Elisabete Malafaia, especialista em dinossauros terópodes.

A hipótese é levantada num artigo publicado na terça-feira na revista internacional Journal of Paleontology por esta paleontóloga da Universidade de Lisboa e por Pedro Mocho, do Museu de História Natural de Los Angeles, Pedro Dantas, da Sociedade de História Natural de Torres Vedras, e pelos espanhóis Fernando Escaso e Francisco Ortega, da Universidade de Educação à Distância de Madrid.

O conjunto de fósseis agora descrito, composto por uma sequência de vértebras caudais articuladas, um pé direito praticamente completo, a medir meio metro, e diversos fragmentos do esqueleto do animal foram descobertos e escavados entre 2002 e 2003 nas arribas da praia de Cambelas, freguesia de São Pedro da Cadeira, por elementos da Sociedade de História Natural.

Para os paleontólogos, os fósseis pertencem a um dinossauro carnívoro aparentado a ‘Allosaurus’ mas mais evoluído, sendo identificado ao grupo dos ‘carcarodontosaurios’, que mediria 10 metros de comprimento por quatro ou cinco de altura. Os paleontólogos esperam identificar a espécie com exatidão, dando continuidade ao estudo de outros fósseis pertencentes a pelo menos três espécies de dinossauros terópodes, provenientes de outras jazidas do Jurássico Superior de Portugal.

Além de poder tratar-se de uma nova espécie, este dinossauro é o primeiro ‘carcarodontossaurio’ encontrado em Portugal e um dos mais antigos do mundo, sendo o mais completo do Jurássico Superior.

“No Cretácico, está muito bem representado, nomeadamente no hemisfério sul e, na Europa, em Espanha [existem exemplares do Cretácico Inferior, com 120 milhões de anos] e Inglaterra. Sendo do Jurássico Superior [datado de há 145 milhões de anos], é uma das referências mais antigas a nível mundial, porque, do Jurássico Superior, conhece-se um exemplar em África, mas muito incompleto”, adiantou Elisabete Malafaia.

Por ser um dos mais antigos do mundo, este dinossauro permite também “perceber melhor como foi a evolução inicial deste grupo e a dispersão destes dinossauros no hemisfério norte”.

A diversidade de espécies encontradas na mesma jazida também sugere uma maior diversidade nas faunas de terópodes ‘allosauroides’ do Jurássico Superior da Bacia Lusitana.

Os achados integram a coleção paleontológica da Sociedade de História Natural de Torres Vedras.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...oro-pode-ser-sido-descoberta-em-torres-vedras


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 23:05)

É arqueologia mas aqui vai...  

*Descobertas mais gravuras rupestres no Vale do Côa*
25.10.2018 às 22h31





RUI DUARTE SILVA

*Nova rocha com gravuras rupestres foi descoberta no sítio da Penascosa e é considerada “uma surpresa”, para os especialistas, por ser gravada “num período mais recente da 'Arte do Côa'”*

Uma equipa de arqueólogos colocou a descoberto uma nova rocha com gravuras rupestres, no sítio da Penascosa, no Parque Arqueológico do Vale do Côa (PAVC), revelou esta quinta-feira à agência Lusa, um dos investigadores envolvidos nas sondagens arqueológicas.

"Esta descoberta revela não só a riqueza da arte rupestre de um dos sítios mais visitados do Vale Côa, como confirma a importância da continuação de trabalhos arqueológicos, mesmo em locais que se julgam muito bem estudados ou conhecidos", explicou o arqueólogo Thierry Aubry, um dos profissionais envolvidos na investigação.

Segundo o especialista na "Arte do Côa", os motivos desta nova rocha apresentam um estilo que é, de facto, mais característico de fases mais recentes do Paleolítico Superior, com uma idade de 18 mil a 12 mil anos, do que os da maioria das rochas do sítio, com 25 mil a 28 mil anos.
... https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...-gravuras-rupestres-no-Vale-do-Coa#gs.bXfaJ8E


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 19:02)

*Portugal tem o mais antigo fóssil de crocodilo do mundo*
6 dez 2018 18:03

Paleontólogos de duas universidades portuguesas anunciaram hoje a descoberta de um fóssil com 95 milhões de anos que revela uma nova espécie de crocodilo, que é a mais antiga do mundo.





“Pensava-se que os verdadeiros crocodilos, que faziam parte de um grupo que se chama 'Crocodylia', existiam apenas há 75 milhões de anos e este novo fóssil foi descoberto em rochas com 95 milhões de anos, logo 20 milhões de anos mais antigo do que aquilo que se pensava”, afirmou à agência Lusa o paleontólogo Octávio Mateus.

O crânio e a mandíbula deste réptil foram encontrados em 2003 pela geóloga Matilde Azenha, em Tentúgal, concelho de Montemor-o-Velho, distrito de Coimbra, e foram estudados pelos investigadores Octávio Mateus e Eduardo Puértolas-Pascual, da Universidade Nova de Lisboa, e Pedro Callapez, da Universidade de Coimbra.


Os três paleontólogos confirmaram agora a descoberta da nova espécie num artigo publicado na revista científica "Zoological Journal of the Linnean Society".

A nova espécie, denominada ‘Portugalosuchus azenhae’ em homenagem à responsável pelo achado, possui características únicas que a distingue de todas as outras espécies.

"A mandíbula tem uma abertura que ajuda a definir o que é um verdadeiro crocodilo em contraste com répteis parecidos com crocodilos, os crocodilomorfos, que ainda não faziam parte do grupo ‘Crocodylia’, e não tinham essa abertura nos ossos da mandíbula", explicou Eduardo Puértolas-Pascual, especialista em crocodilos.

Os crocodilomorfos existiam desde os primórdios da era dos dinossauros, mas os verdadeiros crocodilos, pertencentes ao grupo ‘Crocodylia’, surgiram apenas no final dessa era, mas 20 milhões de anos mais cedo do que até agora os cientistas pensavam.

O que resta deste crocodilo mais antigo do mundo vai estar em breve em exposição no Museu da Lourinhã, instituição a que os investigadores doaram os fósseis.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/portugal-tem-o-mais-antigo-fossil-de-crocodilo-do-mundo


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Nov 2019 às 14:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2019 às 23:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 21:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------

